# You are my best friend



## mikasa_90

Can you translate me these sentence?Thank a lot

"You are my best friend"(for a girl)


----------



## basquiat

Hello Mikasa 90,

Here it is the translation: "esti prietena mea cea mai buna"


----------



## mikasa_90

Thank, but I have a question. What mean "cea mai"? Maybe "the best"?


----------



## areki

"cea mai ......" can translate as "the most.....": cea mai frumoasa=the most beautiful. 
And at masculine, "cel mai frumos".


----------

